# taxation



## tonichiwa (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm a Greek citizen considering a move to Dubai. If I secure a resident visa in UAE and live in Dubai and work in Dubai, what are my tax obiligations for Greece? 
Anyone with advice or knowledge on this subject please feel free to comment.
Thanks.
T.


----------

